# Duplicate files, whats a good program to easily get rid of them?



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

I have amassive amount of music MP3 files (around 80gb), and need to get rid of duplicates. Any program that easily finds then asks simply if you want to get rid of duplicates?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously the file names don't give you a clue.  Unless they're exact binary duplicates, I doubt you'll find any application that will do the trick. I use a program that actually reads my graphics files and attempts to match them, but I doubt something like that works for music. :sayno:


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a look at "Duplicates Killer". It will eliminate duplicate mp3 files either by name or by tag. I've used it a lot, and it works great. 

http://www.download.com/Duplicates-Killer/3000-2141_4-10360172.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## noclone (Apr 4, 2005)

*NoClone - Find and delete duplicate files*

Try NoClone - find and delete duplicate files by true byte-by-byte comparison. With Smart marker, clean up your mp3 and other files.
http://noclone.net/Duplicate_Mp3.asp


----------

